# sand substrate--how thick?



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

i'm setting up a dry start method 5-gallon with baby tears and some small crypts (parva). i'd like to use sand on top of the potting mix, but don't know how deep a layer to put in. i'm worried about suffocating the potting mix. anybody have any ideas?
i'm new to all this, and would appreciate any help.
thanks,
hornedtoad1


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Two to two and a half would inches of sand would probably suffice. Good luck!


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i do about an inch to inch and a half mgo and same pool filter sand i try to not go over 3 inches deep cause as it breaks down you get gas bubbles but trumpet snails or chop sticks work well for that


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would just start with potting mix, no sand at first. Get the plants rooted. Then add maybe 1/4" of sand per week, and allow the plants to grow through it. If the fish are not noted for digging, and the water flow does not plow into the substrate an inch would be plenty. 
If you are planning to keep fish that dig, do not use these materials. 

Use pool filter sand, or other graded material. Do not use sand with mixed particle sizes such as play sand.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

wow, thanks. glad to hear an inch or 2 of sand wouldn't be too much. the 5-gal is mostly set up, maybe half an inch of sand. i'll finish it up today.
i set up a 10 gal--quick start--a month and a half or so ago with mgo and sand; it's got a stick-on thermometer on the outside, outside the substrate. the substrate temp in the morning reads 4-5 degs lower than the water column, altho the s/s heats up during the day. so i didn't know if the water was circulating below the sand. it is doing ok, tho--the only gas problem was a frogbit that died and the roots rotted--that was nasty.
thanks.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

adding the sand gradually is a really good idea. it's only got a small layer of sand now, makes sense to leave it that way for a while. i'm planning on getting some shrimp when it's immersed.
the sand is local.
thanks.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

this is really fun, i like this. my first time on a forum


----------

